# Which CRT?



## cvvikram (May 12, 2005)

hi,

Which 17' CRT monitor is good ? shall i go for LG/Samsung ?


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

I own both and Both can be equally good or bad !!! i personally after much usage can't tell the difference to that extent. But there was definately a crt review/comparison test in a Digit issue a few months back. i think Acer was rated quite high but then the dealer here in my town was not good so i prefered samsung as they have an excellent network and service, same i think is with LG too.


----------



## mail2and (May 12, 2005)

If you are looking for pure performance and higher resolution and refresh rates( ie. 1600x1200@75hz) then go for Acer Af715...


Otherwise Samsung 793MB is good enough(1280x1024@65hz) but Acer AF715 is seriously better


----------



## akshayt (May 12, 2005)

dude according to digit ,
check whether geforce 5900xt is better or radeon 9800pro

check whther altec 251 is better for creative inspire 5.1

dude ask others

a particular philips might be good

samsung might be ok too


----------



## mail2and (May 12, 2005)

@akshay 

acer af715 is the only 17" montior offering 1600x1200 resolution....  also it offers 1600x1200@75hz... most other montiors don't even offer 1280x1024@75hz... thats why acer AF715 is better....

I hope now you understand


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 12, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> @akshay
> 
> acer af715 is the only 17" montior offering 1600x1200 resolution....  also it offers 1600x1200@75hz... most other montiors don't even offer 1280x1024@75hz... thats why acer AF715 is better....
> 
> I hope now you understand


@andy What is the use of 1600x1200 on a 17" monitor? Even 1280x1024 is very uncomfortable. If you use 1600x1200 on a 17" you'll probably go blind staring at the tiny text.


----------



## mail2and (May 12, 2005)

its a matter of personal opinion 

some ppl can't work below 1600x1200


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 13, 2005)

I find that really hard to believe. I just tried raising my resolution to 1280x960 and found it really to read. I just can't understand how you can manage with 1600x1200.


----------



## mail2and (May 13, 2005)

not me.... i use 1280x1024 on my lcd.... thats the max resolution...  but many people including heavy multi-taskers find even 1280x1024 too small for their needs


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 13, 2005)

LG 700E. Good contrast. Max resolution 1280*1024 @ 60Hz.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 13, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> not me.... i use 1280x1024 on my lcd.... thats the max resolution...  but many people including heavy multi-taskers find even 1280x1024 too small for their needs


But thats probably on a 19" or even a 21" monitor.


----------

